# Mrs. Schnebley's Sauerkraut - a 1/87 scratchbuild



## La Rue (Mar 22, 2013)

Good morning, crew!

Before I continue, I would first like to thank the admin for approving my registration.

I am posting my progress thus far on a version of Earl Smallshaw's classic "Perkins Produce" (photo below). The article, including scale drawings and color signs (a boon in those days), appeared in the December, 1974, issue of Model Railroader magazine.



I have followed Earl's dimensions verbatim except I've added a few extra windows. The siding was constructed using individual strips of 140lb Strathmore acid-free watercolor paper applied to a base of 1/16th taskboard. Then they were base-colored using Pollyscale "Earth" and Americana "Mississippi Mud" for the windows, doors (Tichy, Grandt Line, and Bar Mills), and misc. trim. The walls were given a wash of Winsor & Newton "Burnt Umber" which gave the overall structure a warmer, golden tone. Selected areas were dry-brushed sparingly with "Payne's Gray" that simulates dirt stains and subtle mold.





The brick basement is constructed of closed-cell foam insulation. The brick courses were scribed using a dull x-acto blade following Don Railton's technique.

The 3V micro and nano LED(s) are from Evan Designs: http://www.modeltrainsoftware.com/ Their LEDs are PRE-SOLDERED and GUARANTEED FOR TWO YEARS and available in several colors. I chose "warm white" to achieve a warmer, period (1930s) ambiance. 







I created the "Mrs. Schnebley's Sauerkraut" sign using Adobe Photoshop. For 1/87, I reduced the image to 35% in print setup.



All for the moment. I'll update soon ....

Best wishes,

Delbert


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Excellent modeling...thanks for sharing.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow ... you jumped onto the forum with a bang! Beautiful modeling. Do keep us posted on progress and your other handywork!

TJ


----------



## La Rue (Mar 22, 2013)

*Carl *and *TJ*, 
Thanks for your positive comments. :thumbsup:

Delbert


----------



## La Rue (Mar 22, 2013)

Here are a few progress snaps ...

It occurred to me that having all four walls of the structure the same basic monotone brown did not offer much in the way of visual interest. To add the visual element I think I was looking for, I painted the front elevation Americana Buttermilk which is a warmer, some what dirty white. As you know, often, only the front wall would be painted on many of these vintage structures. 

The weathered, peeling paint was achieved using AK-Interactive Worn Effects, 



then weathered with Winsor & Newton Sepia and Payne's Gray watercolors and Bragdon's soot. I wanted the peeling paint to be subtle - worn and aged, not dilapidated. IMHO, I feel the effect has been over done and common place on many structure builds these days.

Here is my initial experiment using the Worn Effects medium over commercial clapboard (1/87 scale):



and here are a few snaps of Mrs. Schnebley's front gable ...







Above, I redid the fly rafters to a simple embellishment cut as a single unit from 3-ply Strathmore card. Compare with photo(s) in my first post.

Continued, ...

Delbert


----------



## La Rue (Mar 22, 2013)




----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Very nice work, it looks great! :thumbsup:


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Nice job, very impressive. The detail work looks fabulous from the widow sills to the eroded foundation.


----------

